# Maple burl boot



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

Was given a piece of maple burl that had a lot of character in the wood. Very fragile and it was a challenge to carve the boot.

Finished with several coats of shellac. Enjoy the project.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice work! You are definitely a glutton for punishment... 

Claude


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

That is a beautiful chunk of wood. With all that red stain, it must be box elder which is in the maple family.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks like a red box elder maple. Extremely beautiful and excellent work carving it.


----------



## G_Michael (Jan 11, 2011)

Phenomenal!


----------

